# Pile Of Cherry Round 3



## Allen Tomaszek (Jan 26, 2016)

I've been pretty busy with non-woodworking work for the last couple of months and just started trying to catch up on some of the logs I have piled up. This Cherry log was from the batch of big ones I scored a few months back. Had to cut it down in length as it was 13' with a crotch end. A lot of 12"-24" wide slabs out of this one. A little more character than the previous log but still very nice 8/4 and 12/4 material. I'm sure @Kevin will appreciate the cold weather sawing. Still have a 5' crotch, and an 8' saw log left to go on this one. By the time we're done we will have sawn 1000bf of wide cherry. Very happy with this batch of logs.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Sprung (Jan 26, 2016)

Really like that wide, thick cherry... Very tempting for a table...


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 26, 2016)

nice- i can smell it here


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 26, 2016)

Beautiful lumber! Wish I had some! Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Jan 26, 2016)

Beautiful. That figured one shown is so pretty.


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 26, 2016)

Nice cherry we have cherry a plenty but widths like that come hard. Just curious do you find the market better for wide live edge as opposed to flat sawn to grade and edged? I usually get my cant squared up as quick as possible then keep turning it to always cut from the best face. The trade off of course is that I get better grade boards but the widths tend to be less. Yours looks like most of it is pretty clear anyway .


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 26, 2016)

Nice stuff for sure, beautiful figured grain in some of those.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 26, 2016)

Damn thats some pretty Cherry. That was my favorite wood to build furniture with in my flat working days. Thats nice enough to make me want to do some flat work...


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks for the compliments on the lumber. It's a lot of fun opening up these logs. 

@sprucegum I tend to saw for wide and thick pieces over grade (within reason). Right now live edge pieces are popular and my competitors charge much more for their slabs than I do so it's not too hard to sell what I produce.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 27, 2016)

I guess what you can sell is the name of the game. I have on occasion cut some really low grade logs into wide live edge planks and always seem to be able to market them. I use a lot of my hardwood lumber myself for kitchen cabinets and vanities so for my use a clear 4" board may yield more usable wood than a knotty 12" board.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 27, 2016)

Allen,
That sure looks fantastic, mkes me want to mill something anything but not set up for the col milling as of yet. Thanks for fueling the dream flame.
Dave


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jan 27, 2016)

@David Van Asperen I'm a glutton for punishment so milling in the cold is just fine by me. The sawdust was freezing to the boards but it was fun. The trick is to keep the truck nearby and leave it running so You can jump in and warm up when you need it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

